# Datenbank URL Zugriff



## Luser_k (7. Jul 2008)

Hi,

ich habe zusätzlich zu meiner Domain eine MySql Datenbank, auf die ich mittels Java Bean zugreifen möchte.

Wie sieht hier die URL aus? Lokal auf Tomcat mit localhost und Port 3306 läuft die Applikation wunderbar.
Wie kann ich die Verbindung zur Datenbank beim Provider machen? Muss ich da localhost benutzen und den Port?

Luser_k


----------



## foobar (7. Jul 2008)

Du mußt natürlich die öffentliche IP deines Servers verwenden.


----------



## Luser_k (7. Jul 2008)

Aha,

und die bekomme ich dann vom meinem Provider!

Danke, dann werde ich den Provider mal fragen.

Luser_k


----------



## tfa (7. Jul 2008)

-unsinn gelöscht-


----------



## Luser_k (7. Jul 2008)

Hi,

was meinst Du mit

"-unsinn gelöscht-" ???


----------



## tfa (7. Jul 2008)

Ich habe Unsinn gepostet, es rechtzeitig gemerkt und dann gelöscht


----------



## tuxedo (7. Jul 2008)

Wenn dein Provider den MySQL-Server auf "localhost only" konfiguriert hat, kommst du mit Connector/J JDBC und Co. von "aussen" nicht dran.


----------



## tfa (7. Jul 2008)

Ich habe vermutet, dass der Tomcat dann auch auf dem Server des Providers läuft. Falls nicht, muss ich meinen Unsinn wohl entlöschen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (7. Jul 2008)

Es geht doch net um Tomcat, sondern um MySQL
und da die meisten Webhoster MySQL & PHP anbieten klappt des auch weil die PHP Scripte local auf dem Server laufen, von außen kommt man aber trotzdem net dran


----------



## tuxedo (7. Jul 2008)

Schau mal in meine Signatur. Vielleicht hilt dir das ja.

- Alex


----------

